# Memphis In May 2013



## edmartin

*Have already made reservations to stay in Memphis, Tennessee, to go to the Memphis In May BBQ Competions, on May 16th,17th, and 18th, year 2013. Have been smoking and Que for 40 + years now, but always wanted to attend one of these functions. Can some of you special que people advise me of what to look out for and advise me in any way of what or what-not to do while there. ( You are Que people, and thats what makes you special) ! I have realized that one can always learn something new when it comes to Que. I am going to be staying approx. 10/15 min. drive away from park. Any parking suggestions would also be appreciated. If you have attended before, please forward all suggestions, hints, and/or advice.*

*ed.*


----------



## pkerchef

Get there early in the morning to get the best parking. Be prepared to pay about $20 bucks a day to park. Parking will be on top of hill and walk down to Tom Lee Park.. Wear a hat and be prepared to slosh around in mud as it always rains during the event.Make some friends and bs with the teams and you might score some good Q. Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef

Oh yeah and be sure to sign up for the caravan cookers tours. I spent one whole day just going to these tours.Pkerchef


----------



## edmartin

Appreciate the info Pkerchef. The tours are a "must do", and parking info is great. I will be there at opening hours!


----------



## dougmays

i really want to do this in 2013, maybe i'll see ya there!


----------



## edmartin

*I will definately be there. Advise you to make pre - reservations to stay, as May is popular in Memphis. I'm staying at the Fairview about 10 min. drive away. I plan on parking each day at Madison Avenue trolly, and taking that down to  the Riverfront line trolly, and getting off at Tom Lee park entrance, first thing each morning of three days. This way, I don't worry about parking and travelling to and fro, and the trolly is not expensive.*


----------



## dougmays

Ed, where'd you find ticket price information? i went to the BBQ competition's website and they said goto Ticket Master for general admission ticket info. I went to Ticket Master and coudn't find the event?


----------



## edmartin

*Ticket Master is the right place, however, they have yet to post the ticket prices, and make them available. Got to admit, its still early. I expect to see them posted and available in Jan. 2013 . Right now, only dates posted. The 2012 price was $ 8.00 per single gate admission. I'm hoping they have a three day pass admission. Keep in touch.*


----------



## edmartin

*I've also figured out a way to take the Trolly downtown to function. That way I don't pay parking or worry about getting a spot, or worry about the vehicle. The Madison trolly goes straight downtown to the Riverloop Trolly, which lets you off at the entrance to Tom Lee Park. Certainly sounds the best way to me, and it runs all day well into the evening.*


----------



## michael ark

Pay the extra to be a peoples choice judge.  Try a dyers burger on beale st. Their realy good.


----------



## edmartin

*Sounds like a plan Michael Ark. Have thought seriously about the peoples judge. Could be very interesting. Contemplating going all out and getting the VIP pass, good for going and coming anytime and getting into at least 6 team booths. Still plan on using trolly for transport however, no worry about parking then. *


----------



## edmartin

*Dougmays, FYI , youtube has a few videos about MIM during the 2012 event. Interesting to look at, and check out the background.*


----------



## dougmays

EdMartin said:


> *Dougmays, FYI , youtube has a few videos about MIM during the 2012 event. Interesting to look at, and check out the background.*


awesome! thanks


----------



## toosaucedtopork

Hey,

We've been cooking Mim for many years.

Peoples Choice no longer exists. It has been replaced by the Kingsford Tour of Champions.  Buy tickets before you go, it will sell out

For first timers I suggest reading this:

http://www.toosaucedtopork.com/guide-to-memphis-in-may-bbq-fest-a-k-a-mim-wcbcc/

It will list pretty much everything you need to know. 

If you have anymore questions, please ask away,

Neil


----------



## pkerchef

Hey Neil great to see you on this forum . We are planning on coming to Memphis this year maybe. What is Too Sauced got going on this year? Pkerchef


----------



## toosaucedtopork

Hey there!

We are getting a 26 foot by 50 ft team booth, 1300 square feet of Pure Porkin Party.  

All free for our team members - Full Bar with bartenders, all you can eat BBQ Lunch and Dinner Buffet, Nightly Parties, a Chopped style competition for members on Thursday, 3 BBQ Classes, and of course all the goodies we cook for fun throughout the contest.

We are cooking in all food contests. Ribs, Hot Wings, Tomato, Mustard, and Vinegar Sauce, Beef, Poultry, Exotic, and Seafood.

We are participating in the Cooker Caravan, giving free tours of our team booth to the public.

Gonna be a great year!

Neil


----------



## michael ark

Sounds like a great time. Hopefully the rain won't come and make a muddy mess.


----------



## toosaucedtopork

michael ark said:


> Sounds like a great time. Hopefully the rain won't come and make a muddy mess.


Amen...last year was great, so this year will be wet


----------



## supercenterchef

Seems like a great opportunity to meet fellow SMF'ers...any of the mods or admins going and setting up there as a meeting point?

PS Too Sauced, great guide--thanks for the effort!  If I can work the details, I might just have to hit you up for 'Rule 1' if you've still got space...


----------



## toosaucedtopork

Thanks for the love. We got tired of food network and other shows making it seem like you walked in the gate and a pork waterfall magically feeds you. There was no honest guide out there, so we wrote one.

Rule #1 is always available to fellow bbqers. 

Neil


----------



## fullmetalpork

Stop by R-109 and visit Full Metal Pork!

Todd


----------



## toosaucedtopork

R 18 here brother. Ill definitely come down and say hi

Neil


----------



## jwmiser85

I've heard of MIM for many years.  I finally moved back home after my Navy adventure...so it's time to make it happen!  I'm hearing from co-workers that it's not worth going unless you are on a team or know someone on a team.  SO, I will likely wait it out until next year in hopes of making a few more friends that are into que.


----------



## supercenterchef

Only a few days away...hope to see many of you there!!


----------



## supercenterchef

setting up...q view  to follow!












20130515_122527.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## bigboy

Any update pics?


----------



## supercenterchef

Mostly I was too busy eating...but I did manage to snap this












20130515_133327.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Jun 7, 2013


















20130515_161825.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Jun 7, 2013





...and I got to meet some of my heroes... here's one of them...












20130515_145937.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Jun 7, 2013


----------



## toosaucedtopork

I see you got a hug from Chris...he is just so cuddly..hahaha.  Appreciate all the help, and glad you had a great time! Same time next year???;-)

Neil


----------



## supercenterchef

Lol...most definitely, brother...will be practicing all year to be a greater help next year...and will take the weekend off!!!

If anybody out there hasn't been to MIM yet...I can't stress enough what a joy it was...definitely put it on your to do list!


----------

